# Planning to run a lgd , ostarine, and s-4 cycle



## russell.king.75 (Jan 24, 2016)

I am new to this site so please bare with me. I am 6'4, 288lbs with a 19.5% bf. I know I am a little heavy but I plan on recomping. Open to info to improve my cycle and/or physique
Age 34
20 years experience lifting.
New to bodybuilding
Cycle
Lgd 15mg
Ostarine 30mg
Andarine 30mg

PCT
Nolva 20mg 1 week 
10mg 2weeks
Clomid 100 1 week
50 2 weeks

D aspartic acid 3g
Some other dick pills to keep the Mrs happy.

This is day 1. I plan on running it for 5 weeks.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Jan 24, 2016)

Had pre cycle current best lifts for power movement test. 
Flat bench 360lbs for 1
Shoulder press 320lbs for 1
Deadlift 405lbs for 5
Squat 500lbs for 10


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Jan 24, 2016)

Here I am looking forward to this cycle.






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

